# a LITTLE coolant leaking from my new 05 gto



## wfsrde (Nov 6, 2012)

ok test drove it, everything was good, bought it, still good, i smelled coolant just a little on my way home, this morning there was a little puddle right below the lower radiator hose on passenger side. also the bottom of the radiator support is a little damp. nothing is wet anywhere else and i cant see anything anywhere? any ideas?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like the infamous cracks in the plastic tank that many of these cars have suffered or will suffer from.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

There are two short hoses on that side and, as in my case, they may only need to have the clamps tightened.


----------



## wfsrde (Nov 6, 2012)

the plastic overfill?? 

also what two hoses? coming off the radiator or overfill? do you have a pic of the 2 hoses your talking about?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

wfsrde said:


> the plastic overfill??


Is that directed to me? If so, I'm referring to the plastic side tanks on the radiator itself.


----------



## wfsrde (Nov 6, 2012)

oh ok.


----------



## wfsrde (Nov 6, 2012)

wheres a good place to get an oem radiator?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can pay anywhere from about $350 to almost $700 for an OEM GM radiator depending on where you get it (dealership/GMPartsdirect, etc.) or you can get an aftermarket replacement like the one in this link below for $169.95 plus shipping w/lifetime warranty. This is what I'd do if I needed one. 

Radiator Express ® - Product Display: RadiatorExpress.com


----------

